# Sticky  Plant Swap



## JoeDizzleMPLS

We are gonna try this as a pinned topic where people can post plants that they are looking for/trying to get rid of. With all of the extra plants and trimmings that get thrown away, it would be great to send them to other members instead. This thread will be for trades and giveaways only... if you are trying to sell plants, make a thread in the classifieds.

Anybody have any plants they are trying to get rid of or trade? I have some java moss to get rid of and I'm looking for some dwarf sag, jungle vals, and amazon swords... Just let me know what you got.


----------



## notaverage

WIsh I did.
I need moss


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

notaverage said:


> WIsh I did.
> I need moss


 What's needed to ship plants b/w canada and usa? I have some java moss, crypts,dwarf sag, java fern. I would consider shipping it to usa, but they buyer pays any shipping.

Im looking for mosses other then java (flame, weeping), anubias and pretty much any hardy plants that i havn't mentioned.


----------



## theblackduck8907

Just saw this. Is the moss your trying to trade easy to grow? If so maybe a shipping trade?? I'll let it grow a bit and send you the seedling and you send me some moss??


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

theblackduck8907 said:


> Just saw this. Is the moss your trying to trade easy to grow? If so maybe a shipping trade?? I'll let it grow a bit and send you the seedling and you send me some moss??


 Java moss is easy to grow and low light.


----------



## Guest

Sean, are you selling any?

I'm looking for Crypts and moss.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Haha, I think sean has about 8 million crypts...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Haha, I think sean has about 8 million crypts...


 true .

How many do you need? Taking some out would give me some room for some of my other plants and to add a variety of new plants. There just "assorted crypts" as i don't even know what half of them are.

What are the protocols for shipping live plants?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

It's pretty easy, I just take them out of the tank, wrap them in wet paper towels, and then put em in ziploc bags. They can easily handle a few days on the road that way.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> It's pretty easy, I just take them out of the tank, wrap them in wet paper towels, and then put em in ziploc bags. They can easily handle a few days on the road that way.


Ok thanks i thought it was like that. I just wasn't positive how fast the shipping needed to be. I could ship the same way to the states right, probably just a bit more in shipping right?

I only have a couple crypts ...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

No idea how things work across the border like that.

Haha, that is just a ridiculous amount of crypts man, I bet there's like 20 pounds of roots underneath your gravel...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> No idea how things work across the border like that.
> 
> Haha, that is just a ridiculous amount of crypts man, I bet there's like 20 pounds of roots underneath your gravel...


 Just for a scale reference the tank is 18" wide (125g) the second pic is probably 3ft of the tank


----------



## Guest

Wow sean, that is a Crypt jungle.


----------



## Ba20

i throw about 30 shoots of dwarf sag away every other month !


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Ba20 said:


> i throw about 30 shoots of dwarf sag away every other month !


Well instead of throwing them away, put them in an envelope with my address on it...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

I also have a small amazon sword in the foreground of the pics. Amazon swords are probably the only plant that has never done that well for me, but then again the substrate is sand and i don't dose anything. I got some vals recently as you can see in the pics, so i will hopefully have some available soon as i already have some runners, but im probably going clear some crypts to give them room to grow.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

If anybody wants to swap for my java moss, let me know this weekend and I'll ship Monday... I can also send out a couple portions without a trade if anyone needs any, so far I'll be sending some to notaverage on Monday.


----------



## Ba20

Joe Pm me your address and when i do my next trim i'll hook you up, all you'll have to pay is shipping !


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

PM sent, thank you sir...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

OK guys, last call for this java moss... If nobody wants to trade, then I'll send out what I have for free, just pay shipping. I wanna send out tomorrow, so let me know.


----------



## Guest

I've been searching for some moss for my shrimp but I don't know what the protocol is for sending it north of the border. Sean might hook me up with a couple Ferns as well, so Im not too desperate.

Great idea for a thread. I wish this was around when I had my old tank, I used to trim half a garbage bags worth of plant every 2 weeks from the metal halide tank at work.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

I'll have to do some research on that, if it's easy to do and doesn't cost anything extra, I'm sure I'll have plenty more to send out within a few weeks.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

Great idea for a thread Joe.

Sean I'll take some crypts in a few weeks when I get my 180 setup if you still have some


----------



## lo4life

I have like 8 stems of Anacharis if anyone wants them.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

CuzIsaidSo said:


> Great idea for a thread Joe.
> 
> Sean I'll take some crypts in a few weeks when I get my 180 setup if you still have some


Sorry only shipping within canada for now. Danny, pm me if your still interested.


----------



## lo4life

If no one claims them by this weekend they are going in the trash. One of the shoots is getting ready to throw some more shoots off of it. These ones that I am giving away are max 16 inches and the shorter ones are around 6 or so inches.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

If anybody has amazon swords that outgrow their tanks or that they just want to get rid of, let me know and I'll buy em from you. Still looking for jungle vals too, no idea why I'm having such a hard time finding these.


----------



## notaverage

lo4life said:


> If no one claims them by this weekend they are going in the trash. One of the shoots is getting ready to throw some more shoots off of it. These ones that I am giving away are max 16 inches and the shorter ones are around 6 or so inches.


Guess I missed this by a few weeks.

If anyone wants to get rid of any low light or mid level light plants on the cheap...let me know.

Thanks


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

I should have some soon I think... got some wisteria that is growing like crazy and might have some more moss too.


----------



## 00nothing

Would love some low to mid growing plants north of the border tank is new so nothing to trade as of yet but willing to buy. Also would love some mosses will take java but would prefer taiwan or flame


----------



## Sacrifice

I'm still fairly new to live plants but I would love any Low-Mid light plants/trimmings. All I have right now are Java Ferns, it seems like the only plant that my LFS can grow, lol.

Thanks guys


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

I may be going to tile substrate and getting rid of all my plants if some CANADIANS that are within ontario are interested in some. Shipping is at interested persons expense. Im in Niagara Falls for anybody somewhat local that can pickup

Plants i have:

anubias,
crypts,
dwarf sag,
java fern
javamoss
vals
lotus


----------



## I Can Mate

argh if only u can ship to the US


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

I Can Mate said:


> argh if only u can ship to the US


Id prefer to ship only within canada, but i may concider it if you can find me the steps id need to ship it to you across the boarder. Shipping would be at your expense. I usually ship stuff with canada post, but do they even do international shipments or would i need some place like fedex?

Ill be sellign my plants locally, but id concider shipping it to the usa at receivers expense for whatever i cant sell locally or within canada.


----------



## nilocg

If anyone is looking to get rid of some trimmings or plants for cheap let me know. I am interested in most any plants, I have a med lighting setup and will be going co2 here before too long. Let me know.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

If anybody has any extra water lettuce or jungle vals to thin out, let me know. I should have some extra plants here in the next couple weeks, I want to make sure the algae is cleared up before I send any out... My tanks are completely snail free as well, so that's a plus.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

I have a bunch of extra Salvinia minima if anybody wants to swap...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

If anybody wants to swap, try to let me know before this weekend is over... I do water changes on Sundays, so I can get the plants packaged on Sunday night and mail them out first thing Monday.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

I'm taking the Jungle Vals out of my tank. If anybody wants them let me know... no charge / if shipping is only a few dollars I'll pay it


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

CuzIsaidSo said:


> I'm taking the Jungle Vals out of my tank. If anybody wants them let me know... no charge / if shipping is only a few dollars I'll pay it


I'll definitely take em... wanna swap for some floating plants?


----------



## Ba20

ok trimmed today i have a bunch of dwarf sag makes a great carpet plant, Rotala rotundifolia, and a few small Cryptocoryne bronze, im up for trades or ill ship them out for 10 bucks which is a steal b/c shipping i $5.65 paypal takes there part and lets not forget gas.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Ba20 said:


> ok trimmed today i have a bunch of dwarf sag makes a great carpet plant, Rotala rotundifolia, and a few small Cryptocoryne bronze, im up for trades or ill ship them out for 10 bucks which is a steal b/c shipping i $5.65 paypal takes there part and lets not forget gas.


I got dwarf sag last time he did a trim and it was enough to carpet a large tank and they were bright green, healthy plants, I still can't believe how much he sent me... definitely won't find a better deal on plants.


----------



## Ba20

i was in north dakota for 4 months this is my first trim since, needless to say the aquarium is a jungle i have a ton of plants to get rid of, I hate to just throw them away


----------



## BRUNER247

You ship them the next town over? Lol


----------



## Ba20

yeah i live a good ways outta town


----------



## BRUNER247

Ba20 said:


> yeah i live a good ways outta town


I would just drive over n meet you somewhere.if nobody wants em let me know, ill come get em.


----------



## Ba20

where are you from ?


----------



## BRUNER247

Springfield


----------



## Ba20

I live in sedalia pm me


----------



## Domelotta

Going to do my water change on Wednesday and fish out hand a handful of water sprite. If anyone wants any just post or pm me.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

Ba20 said:


> ok trimmed today i have a bunch of dwarf sag makes a great carpet plant, Rotala rotundifolia, and a few small Cryptocoryne bronze, im up for trades or ill ship them out for 10 bucks which is a steal b/c shipping i $5.65 paypal takes there part and lets not forget gas.


Do you still got some dwarf sag ?


----------



## random

Does anyone have plants they would like to give away? Anyone do some trimming? Let me know thanks.


----------



## nilocg

I have a bunch of dwarf sag that I would like to trade, I am looking for some low growing foreground plant. I would also sell the plants if no one has anything to trade. Let me know.


----------



## zeefs

hey domelotta you have ne water sprite still?


----------



## zeefs

Oh nevermind my bad


----------



## Domelotta

zeefs said:


> hey domelotta you have ne water sprite still?


You still need any? I am going to be doing another trimming this Wednesday if you want some.


----------



## zeefs

yah i would but i thought u were the person who said they were in ontario i didnt realize u were in the states


----------



## Domelotta

zeefs said:


> yah i would but i thought u were the person who said they were in ontario i didnt realize u were in the states


OHHH I see. Ok well if anyone else needs any just let me know. Otherwise I'll just be throwing it away again.


----------



## zeefs

damn just throwin them away too man i wish i could find somewhere to get them in canada. Thanks though man


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Gonna be removing a ton of salvinia minima from my tanks tomorrow, I am already mailing out one package so I'll be at the Post Office anyways, let me know if anyone wants any.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Joe can you try and see what shipping would be to Thunder Bay Ontario Canada??? I might try some plants in my 75g... PM me if you need other information.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

I don't think I can ship plants across the border, I can check tho.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Ok Thanks Joe.. If anyone in Canada has plants that would be fine in a 75g with 5 reds let me know please. Ill check this thread often.


----------



## zeefs

if nebody has some water sprite in canada itd be much appreciated. I cant find it anywhere ive checked all my lfs, all the petsmarts and still nadda


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Just sent out a sandwich bag full of salvinia minima and I still have a bunch left, it'll go in the garbage tomorrow if nobody wants it...


----------



## 65galhex

I am looking for some good low light plants if anyone has any. Please let me know


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Bump


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Tons more salvinia minima to get rid of if anyone's interested, $6 shipped priority mail. I should also have some decent portions of Amazon frogbit here shortly.


----------



## shaneb

Joe, How good does it do in a low light situation?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

All of my tanks would be considered low light and I throw a bucket full of salvinia minima away every week. With a single T8 bulb over a 36 x 12 tank, I leave about a 6 x 6 portion in after thinning things out and it covers the surface again after about a week.


----------



## shaneb

if you take paypal send me your info so i can send you some money..lol


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

You can just PM me your address and I'll send some out on Monday, I can give you my PayPal info after they arrive OK.


----------



## nilocg

I am looking for a large quantity of hornwort if anyone has any. Let me know.


----------



## shaneb

Thanks Joe...


----------



## Abshere

Looking for good plants for my 75g for rbp. I know Joe has some salvinia minima for me. I am hoping that I could get some hornwort. Really looking for something to plant on the bottom of the tank. I have a sand substrate and a canister filter. I am purchasing the tank hopefully tomorrow and will be setting it up tomorrow night.


----------



## shaneb

You wont be disappointed with the " salvinia minima" from Joe. I got some and it has helped improve the water quality in my tank already(Not that it was bad before).. Not only that it looks good in the tank too...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

If anybody else wants any salvinia, let me know... I'm doing water changes tomorrow and then I'll package and ship first thing Monday morning.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

I need some low light plants for my Sanchezi tank. 36x18x24" 70g....

If anyone has some let me know.. Thanks.


----------



## mantis

calgary ab...plant swap? or just take some off my hands...

I keep giving my bro my ''overgrowth'' but he hasnt had much luck keeping anything alive.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

mantis said:


> calgary ab...plant swap? or just take some off my hands...
> 
> I keep giving my bro my ''overgrowth'' but he hasnt had much luck keeping anything alive.


I don't have any to swap.. If you want to look into the overall price shipped to Thunder Bay, ON, P7C 3H6.

Just PM me. Thanks.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Still looking. Want some smaller foreground low light plants.


----------



## Joe.G

Hi everyone, I am starting a piranha tank back up after many years off, Its very had to find plants around here I nearest pet store is over an hour away and there selection is awful. If anyone has plants that they like to get rid of it would be great. Ill Take anything.


----------



## PhantastickFish

java fern or amazon swords? or something similar. i have pay pal...


----------



## Ba20

Ok guys tank is over run with plants so its time to trim here is what i have, Photos from TPT They have helped me learn alot in this wonderfull hobby. All stems are 4" +, Some of the more rare plants are runner trims, Due to cold whether shipping will a bit higher b/c i have to use a bigger box and cut styrofoam to insulate it and add a heat plack. Shipping is flat rate USPS, unless you want to pay for faster shipping method. I will not be responsible for froze plants, therefore please dont order if its -40 where you live. Also ensure your aquarium is able to grow plants before you order. I think that about covers everything. Little bit of everything listed below starts at $25 You will be happy i order from several plant sites and have never recieved as many plants as i ship.









Anubias barteri 'Nana' 









Bacopa Caroliniana 









Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Brown' 









Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Tropica' 









Echinodorus Angustifolia 









Dwarf Sagittaria 









Hemianthus callitrichoides 









Java Fern









Windelov Fern









Rotala rotundifolia


----------



## Joe.G

25 Gets you a mixture of those?


----------



## Ba20

Yes


----------



## 0S1R1S

Do you accept PayPal?


----------



## Ba20

yes


----------



## Joe.G

25 plus shipping? how long will you have these? I a, so sick right now i cant even get out of bed and i never get sick.


----------



## Ba20

No its only $25 total, thats shipped out to your door. I want to ship out wednesday, I dont do this very often and the weather is unusually decent for this time of year.


----------



## Ba20

Plants are coming out of this aquarium just an FYI


----------



## Joe.G

Do You have anything that floats? I may use my sisters pay pal account


----------



## Ba20

I grow the Hemianthus callitrichoides as a floater, Joedizz has frog bit which is a really nice floater, I try to keep my water line open to allow light to reach the bottom


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

I've gotten plants from Ba20 before and was always amazed at the amount of plants he crammed into a flat rate box -- enough to plant a whole tank for about the same price as you'd pay for 4 or 5 plants at the LFS. Anybody looking for plants should take advantage of this deal while it lasts.



Joe.G said:


> Do You have anything that floats? I may use my sisters pay pal account


I can send you a bunch of floaters as soon as it warms up a bit... it's -12 here right now.


----------



## jayyyson

mann... only if it was a little warmer up here in the Twin Cities... heheh.. seems like a great deal.. hopefully u keep us in mind the springtime =D


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Ba20 would you ship to canada or no?


----------



## Ba20

It would be a first for me, but i would as long as you pic up the price difference


----------



## Ba20

Some of the plants that were trimmed and or sold


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Jeebus...

You look really happy in that first picture...


----------



## Ba20

I was a bit mad at the g/f, it only took her 7 minutes to find the camera, as water is running down my arm pit


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Haha, my girl does the same thing, then I gotta spend 5 minutes reminding her how to use it once she finds it.


----------



## Joe.G

Anything special I shoulod do? I only have about a 1.5 to 2 inch of gravel on the bottom, want to try and keep them alive. This is for a fish ank not just a planted tank.


----------



## Ba20

Plants were shipped out this morning and are expected to arrive Saturday.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Ba20 said:


> Plants were shipped out this morning and are expected to arrive Saturday.


I'll keep my fingers crossed for Friday... doesn't happen very often that it arrives early, but I can hope.

Thanks again man.


----------



## 0S1R1S

Ba20 said:


> Plants were shipped out this morning and are expected to arrive Saturday.


Thanks man!


----------



## Joe.G

Guess you sold a bunch How did you ship them?


----------



## 0S1R1S

Ba20 said:


> Plants were shipped out this morning and are expected to arrive Saturday.


They arrived today! Thanks man!!


----------



## Joe.G

Still waiting on mine, Hope they get here soon dont want them dead.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Just opened up a box FULL of plants from Ba20... -6 degrees here today and the plants were in perfect condition. Thanks again man


----------



## Ba20

good to hear







what did you think of the crypts


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

I think you measured wrong... these have to be more than 11" tall









The leaves on them are insane... definitely some healthy plants


----------



## Ba20

wish i had a measuring problem in other areas


----------



## Joe.G

Got Mine on Saturday, so far so good, Thx Man.


----------



## Ba20

good to hear


----------



## jayyyson

hey.. are you stll selling plants, Ba20... if so, im very interested.. im from MN as well =)


----------



## Ba20

Pm Sent


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

hows those plants growing Ba20


----------



## Ba20

they are growing in quite well, I have several rare ones that are ready, but not many of the ones everyone wants


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

what kinda rare ones?


----------



## Bacon Of Time

Hey guys i live in s small town Call Timmins in northern Ontario. I ant get plants up here. Ive tried a few websites, none will ship this far noth. I tried calling petsotres in Toronto, to maybe order me and mail me plants and they want 40bucks +Shipping for a golf ball of Javamoss (Rediculas) they want even more for any other plant. They say the cost is due to the season...
Can anyone help me oot? I cant get any live plants!! Stupid north.


----------



## ephoenix

hey fellas, my new 29g is in need of some dwarf sag and amazon swords,also anything else that doesnt grow like crazy and doesnt need a ton of light! if anyone has any to get rid of please let me know. getting tired of looking at an empty tank full of water lol. thx Rudy


----------



## Ba20

Ok gotta trim this weekend, Only two stem species available this time, others should be soon to follow.

Pfury special $15 shipped

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/76822-brownei-bacopa-fs.html


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

Just got my Plants

BA20 kicks ass

thanks bro


----------



## Ba20

Good make sure to take/post pics


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

Ba20 said:


> Good make sure to take/post pics


posted before and after in the pic thread


----------



## Redruckus

looking for amazon frog bit shipped to canada


----------



## 65galhex

I am looking for some foreground coverage requiring low light; shipped to CT. Please let me know what is available. Thanks


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

I have a few golf ball sized portions of peacock moss and a bunch of Crypt. wendtii daughter plants that I can ship out on Monday.


----------



## klink67

I always have golf ball portions of java moss for sale cheap on ebay or will trade for floating or tall moderate light plants such as vals or ludwigia.


----------



## Piranhas_FTW

Anybody have any corkscrew Val?


----------



## 65galhex

Id take some low light ground cover if anyone has any.


----------



## Ba20

Ok guys im trimming this weekend anyone need plants


----------



## Piranhas_FTW

Ba20 said:


> Ok guys im trimming this weekend anyone need plants


Yes I'm waiting for you to reply though


----------



## Ba20

pm's returned


----------



## TRIG

Not mine


----------



## Ba20

Yours too


----------



## TRIG

thanks buddy, I replied


----------



## Sacrifice

Looking for trimmings, please PM if anyone's going to be trimming.

Thanks


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

I pulled some Marsilea quadrifolia out of my tank yesterday and I need to thin out my peacock moss... might be able to spare some others.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

I have to get rid of this stuff by Monday... my girl HATES it when I leave buckets of plants sitting around for days.


----------



## jayyyson

just sent a message to you Joe... i'm interested


----------



## Sacrifice

PM also sent Joe.


----------



## jp80911

I got some extra water hyacinth, $1 each plus whatever the cost for shipping is as they are pretty big so need some large box to ship.

http://www.piranha-f...water-hyacinth/


----------



## Joe.G

I am looking for a Mixture of different types of plants to go into my Red Belly Tank. Thanks.


----------



## canadianforever

iam looking for dwarf sag pm me if you have please location canada


----------



## KSmith

I have a naked 55 gal I need plants can anyone help me I live in Nova Scotia Canada 
thanks in advance


----------

